# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Αλλαγη ηχειων σε hi-fi

## litespeed

Παιδια γεια χαρα !
εχω ενα hi-fi  philips fw c85

ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος αλλα εχει χαλασει το λαστιχο γυρο γυρο απο τα δυο woofer .
τα αλλαξα με κατι φτυνα λαστιχα που βρηκα στο ebay αλλα αν το βαλω δυνατα δεν εχει καλη αποδοση .
αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν αλλαξω και τα 4 ηχεια στις κουτες με καινουργια επωνυμα θα εχω κανενα προβλημα με τον ενισχυτη ?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

χαλασε η ποιοτητα επιδη ειναι ποιο μαλακα τα λαστηχα.... αν βαλεις τα ιδια ωμ δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα...

----------


## litespeed

φιλε σε ευχαριστω ! πηγα media markt για να δω ηχεια . λες να παω και αλλου ?

----------


## litespeed

παιδια ελυσα τα ηχεια και τελικα εχει κατι σαν ηχειο .
αλλα χωρις μαγνητη και καλωδια . μηπως ειναι τιποτα για να βελτιωνει το μπασο ?
τελικα 2 ηχεια εχω ... 

ειναι 6,5"  6Ω σε τι μαρκα να παω ?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

μαρκα οτι θες βασηκα αναλογα τα λεφτα που θες να δωσεις... τη ενοης σαν ηχειο καμια φωτο?

----------


## litespeed



----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

απο οτι βλεπω ο μαγνητης ειναι στην μεση δεν ξερω αν θα παιζουν καλητερα απο αυτα πρωτη φορα βλεπω τετοια ηχεια φαινοντε διπλα τη να σου πω δοκιμασε και πες μας...

----------


## litespeed

φιλε δεν ειναι ηχεια οπως ειπα και πανω βελτιωνουνε το μπασο παρα πολυ .
οταν τα εβγαλα χαθηκε σχεδον ολο το μπασο.
αυτο στο κεντρο πλαστικο ειναι

----------


## jimacid

παιδιά έχω και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε ακριβώς το ίδιο ηχοσυστημα.

 τώρα είμαι στο δίλλημα του να αγοράσω repair foams και να του βάλω καινούρια λάστιχα η να αγοράσω καινούρια woofer.

 refoam δεν έχω ξανά κάνει ποτε και απo ότι είδα στο youtube κολλάς το λάστιχο πάνω στον κώνο του woofer και στο πλαίσιο.
 το θέμα είναι ότι το συγκεκριμένο woofer δεν έχει χώρο πάνω στον κώνο του για να κολλήσει το λάστιχο.
 το λάστιχο που είχε πάνω του είναι κολλημένο από την κάτω μεριά του κώνου!
 οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω να περάσω το καινούριο λάστιχο.. (δεν ξέρω πως θα το κάνω, θα πρέπει να βγει ο κώνος για να κολλήσει το λάστιχο απο κάτω του?)

 η δεύτερη περίπτωση όπως είπα είναι να αγοράσω καινούρια woofer όμως μιας και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ με ηχεία δεν γνωρίζω τι παίζει με τις μάρκες και τις ποιότητες...
 να σημειώσω ότι ο ήχος που έβγαζε το συγκεκριμένο ηχοσυστημα όταν ήταν στα καλά του ήταν πολύ ανώτερος απο τα περισσότερα αν όχι όλα hi-fi της κατηγορίας του. (είχε πέσει εκτενής έρευνα και ακούσματα πριν την αγορά του και απλά δεν βρήκα ούτε καν κάτι που να συγκρίνετε μαζί του σε ήχο. ούτε καν το επόμενο μοντέλο της ίδιας εταιρίας το οποίο για χάρη της εμφάνισης θυσίαζε 2 tweeter σε κάθε ηχείο... και έπεφτε στους 2 "δρόμους" αντί για τους 3 που έχει αυτό.)

 όπως καταλαβαίνετε θέλω η ποιότητα των woofer που θα αγοράσω να είναι ισάξια τουλάχιστον με τα μανισια του.
 οπότε έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποιες μάρκες? κάποιο εύρος τιμών απο το οποίο θα πρέπει να διαλέξω η και κάποια μαγαζιά τα οποία πουλάνε ηχεία?
 (φοβάμαι κιόλας ότι θα ζοριστώ να βρω 6ωμα woofer)

 ευχαριστώ κιόλας για τον χρόνο σας, περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας.


 (σχετικά με το "ηχείο" στις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασε ο φίλος, υποτίθεται πως είναι ένα subwoofer το οποίο όμως απο ότι φάνηκε μετά την εγχείρηση των ηχείων μου δεν είναι συνδεμένο καθόλου πάνω στον ενισχυτή. είναι 2 κώνοι οι οποίοι έχουν ο ένας πλάτη στον άλλον και ο ένας σπρώχνει τον άλλον. στην ουσία από ότι κατάλαβα ο εσωτερικός κώνος κουνιέται απο τα ηχητικά κύματα μέσα στην κούτα του ηχείου και έτσι σπρώχνει τον εξωτερικό κώνο ο οποίος παράγει με αυτόν τον τρόπο πολύ χαμηλές συχνότητες. αρκετά έξυπνη ιδέα μου φάνηκε και η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχει πολύ καλή απόδοση)

----------


## jimacid

καμια προταση? ουτε μαρκες ουτε μαγαζια?

----------


## teo_GR

Καλησπέρα .
  Βρε παιδιά αφού αυτά δεν είναι μεγάφωνα που σημαίνει ότι ο κατασκευαστής δεν έχει προβλέψει ισχύ για αυτά, πως θέλετε να βάλετε μεγάφωνα χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη και μάλιστα να μην χάσετε ούτε δύναμη ούτε ποιότητα?
  Μήπως πρέπει να επικοινωνήσετε με την αντιπροσωπεία και να πάρετε από εκεί ένα καινούριο?  Αν έχουν βέβαια.

----------


## teo_GR

Τώρα για τον Πάνο που θέλει να αλλάξει έτσι και αλλιώς τα κανονικά μεγάφωνα στα ηχεία του ας πάει μια βόλτα στην πατησιών στο νούμερο 10 περίπου έχει μια στοά . εκεί κάτι θα βρεθεί.
  Εκτός και αν πάρεις ολόκληρα ηχεία πάλι εκεί θα δεις, και γενικά εκεί οι τιμές είναι καλές.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Λυσε μου σε παρακαλω μια απορια.αυτα που χαλανε ειναι αυτα στην φωτογραφια;που ειναι ας πουμε μηχανικη η λειτουργια τους.τα 6 ωμ που κολανε ομως;

----------


## teo_GR

Είπε ο Πάνος ότι θέλει να αλλάξει και τα κανονικά μεγάφωνα όποτε μάλλον εκεί κολαει.

----------


## jimacid

μπερδευτήκατε παιδιά...
 και σε εμένα και στο άλλο παλικάρι δεν έχει πρόβλημα το ηχείο που ανέβασε ο άλλος φίλος σε φωτογραφία.
 απλά εκείνο το ηχείο του έκανε εντύπωση που δεν συνδέεται πουθενά και το ανέβασε για να το δείτε.
 έτσι λοιπόν επειδή το έχω και εγώ στο σπίτι μου εξήγησα την λειτουργία του όπως το καταλαβαίνω.

 τα ηχεία που μας έχουν χαλάσει είναι τα κανονικά woofer του ηχοσυστηματoς τα οποία είναι στα 6ohm.

 εγώ ο λόγος που ρωταω για ποιότητες μάρκες και τέτοια είναι επειδή θυμάμαι απο παλιά που έβλεπα κάτι μεγάφωνα σε μαγαζιά οτι υπήρχαν woofer που ξεκινούσαν απο 12 ευρώ το κομμάτι πχ και φτανανε μέχρι και πολλές εκατοντάδες ευρώ.

 προφανώς αν πάρεις το μεγάφωνο με τα 12ευρω θα είναι πολύ μάπα το καρπούζι , πραγμα που θελω να αποφύγω. Απλά δεν ξέρω από τι κατηγορία τιμής και πάνω τα μεγάφωνα είναι αξιοπρεπή και ποιοτικά
 οπότε επαναφέρω την ερώτηση μου επειδή είμαι άσχετος απο μάρκες ηχείων και ποιότητες.
 τι μάρκες ηχείων είναι ποιοτικές? (λέγοντας ποιοτικές μιλαω πάντα αναλογικά με το ηχοσυστημα μου το οποίο είναι ένα mini hi fi της ταξης των 450ευρω που χρησιμοποιεί τα stk407xxx για ενισχυτή. δεν αναφέρομαι στις άκρες, δεν θα πας να βάλεις δηλαδή σε ένα mini hifi  ένα σετ ηχείων που κοστίζει 500 και 1000 ευρώ)

 σε τι εύρος τιμών να κοιτάζω? 25 ευρώ το κάθε woofer? 50? 100? να μην πάρω κάτι ψεύτικο δηλαδή. (υπενθυμίζω οτι μιλαω μόνο για το woofer όχι ολόκληρο το ηχείο)

 και τέλος την τελευταία φορά που είχα ρωτήσει για σκέτα μεγάφωνα στην Δωδεκανήσου πήρα αρνητική απάντηση, οπότε υπάρχει κανένα μαγαζί στην Θεσσαλονίκη η κάποιο online το οποίο έχει μεγάφωνα για να διαλέξω?

----------

